# ¿Qué idioma aprender despues del inglés?



## Jadacuor (May 15, 2012)

Hola, pues tal como lo dice el título, si tu idioma nativo es el español, ya dominas el inglés y estas involucrado en el campo de  la ingeniería ¿que idioma  aprenderías? y ¿por qué?

saludos.


----------



## Dls (May 15, 2012)

Japones


Pero yo estudio aleman ( 40%)


----------



## chclau (May 15, 2012)

Con ingles y castellano alcanza y sobra con respecto a idiomas. Si de todos modos tuviera tiempo y fuerzas para aprender otro idioma, aprenderia chino, porque alli es donde se producen muchisimos productos. Un ingeniero con buen conocimiento de chino seria de un gran valor para muchas empresas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 15, 2012)

chino ,porque ellos producen de todo ,por comercio ingles y mandarín para saber que dicen los chinos 
es decir ,mientras negociamos en ingles ,escuchamos lo que dicen en chino ,gran ventaja no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2012)

+1 Chino , y sobretodo si te querés dedicar a la parte comercial $$$


----------



## Jadacuor (May 18, 2012)

Pense, que en el campo laboral era mejor el aleman... no olviden responder la encuesta... y gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## Dls (May 18, 2012)

Pues las 3 mejores ingenierias entre ellas esta Alemania


----------



## elgriego (May 18, 2012)

Por supuesto Griego ,a perdon no esta en la lista jaja,yo diria que chino mandarin,por lo mismo que argumenta su alteza el rey -Julien.


----------



## tatatira (May 18, 2012)

Los que dicen mandarin esta equivocados, porque?
1-En china solo se fabrica y se negocia...y esto se hace en ingles y es como un lenguaje mas universal (la negociacion).
2-Desarrollo e investigacion se hace en japon, asi que estaria mejor posicionada como lengua oriental al momento de darle el valor indicado...pero todo lengua oriental para cualquie occidental es muy complicada, y mas aun llevandola a un nivel de ingenieria.
3-Sabiendo ingles, resulta bastante mas facil Aleman...y es mucho mas probable que te encuentres con un aleman que con un  japones. Aunque al final de la cuenta esto casi no vale para hablar, ya que todos los alemanes y japoneses hablan ingles(a nivel profecional)...la unica facilidad es para algun documento en esta lengua o bien en un viaje laboral a la hora del desempeño para ir de compras, un resto, hotel, taxi u otra cuestion.

Yo creo que el tema ya de una 3er lengua, pasa mas por una cuestion de gustos, cultura o algo inherente.


----------



## chclau (May 19, 2012)

Si vos crees que los chinos hablan ingles... se nota que no trataste mucho con los chinos.

Ademas, muchisima produccion se hace en China. Quien les explica como hacerlo?

Conozco bastante gente que gana muy buena plata por el solo hecho de hacer de intermediario con los chinos, ya que muchisimos chinos no saben ingles... y muchos de los que "saben" ingles... tampoco saben. Y los malentendidos por culpa de eso cuestan muchisimo dinero.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-15471753


----------



## ehbressan (May 19, 2012)

Aleman sin lugar a dudas. Los mejores productos del globo son Japoneses o Alemanes. Japon se maneja con el Inglès, (los Chinos y el resto, tambièn). Los Alemanes son mas reticentes al Inglès. Lo vivo periòdicamente.
Sds.


----------



## YIROSHI (May 19, 2012)

El Mandarin indudablemnte  ya que si quieres hacer negocios hoy en dia, como por ejemplo en  la  parte central y Norte de China como Beijing, el Mandarin es el dialecto Oficial de la RPC, el Cantones si vas hacer negocios en el sur, como por ejemplo en el Canton Guangzhou de las grandes industrias de la electronica, y mas cuando China sea la primera potencia Mundial dentro de unos años, se impondra por regimen el idioma Mandarin en los Colegios y universidades, asi como lo han hecho con el Ingles, asi que vayan preparandoce y a estudiar compañeros

Saludos


----------



## nocta (May 19, 2012)

Portugués.

Los chinos son 1/5 de la población mundial y estudian inglés. El idioma "universal" es el inglés y no parece que vaya a cambiar siquiera en el siglo que viene.
Cuando cualquier científico quiere publicar un paper, lo hace en inglés para que todos lo entiendan, no lo hace en chino mandarín, a pesar de ser el idioma más hablado.
El inglés podrá no ser el más hablado pero sí el más diversificado. Cuántos se van de viaje hablando chino y no inglés?

Esto me hace acordar a cuando Fidel se reía de que los rusos estudiaban inglés mientras en Cuba enseñaban ruso. Hoy en día, dónde se habla ruso fuera de Rusia y Ucrania?


----------



## YIROSHI (May 19, 2012)

Compañero nocta, tu dices que todos nosotros los chinos estudiamos Ingles? pues en ello si te equivocas, porque mira que en parte se estudia el Ingles es para hacer negocios, al igual que los que quieran hacer negocios deben saber tanto Ingles como Mandarin, porque crees que existe el Pinyin? Si es muy cierto el Ingles es un idioma Global, pero sera el idioma del Futuro? Segun donde viajes debes aprender algo del idioma del pais que vas a visitar o no compañero? creeme que si España fuese la primera potencia mundial, cual seria el idioma Global? cada escrito se realiza con el idioma natal o no Compañero, el Quijote de la Mancha o 100 años de Soledad no fue escrito en Ingles, se ha traducido en Ingles, Mandarin, Japones y muchos mas idiomas, porque cada pais tiene su propio dialecto o Idioma, el Ingles se a diversificado pero si sabes porque? la respuesta es por las Guerras Mundiales.

Saludos compañero.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 19, 2012)

en china estudian español también,mi amiga   escribe español perfecto,creo que ya anda por caracas ,es traductora oficial de las comitivas de negocios,ellos son astutos ,te saben español,pero se comunican en ingles ,mientras se enteran de todo,calladitos negocian ,por eso dije que hay que aprender mandarin para poder hacerles lo mismo a ellos y que se emparejen las cosas


----------



## duile (May 19, 2012)

El mas recomendado es el "Chino Mandarín" o putonghua
llevo 2 meses de curso!
...
anímense pasa hablar en el foro chino!


----------



## chclau (May 19, 2012)

putonghua?

Vos estas aprovechando que no sabemos nada de chino para putearnos?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 19, 2012)

Pǔtōnghuà                                              .


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2012)

Yo salí con una mesera china  , lo único que me enseñó a decir es : wo ai ni

"Uo ái ñi"


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 19, 2012)

jajaj la china te obligaba a decir ''te amo''



pobrecita ,dijo la lemur


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2012)

Seeeee                          !



el-rey-julien dijo:


> pobrecita ,dijo la lemur


 
. . .  ni que me conociera


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 19, 2012)

como la vieja que en la ambulancia (toda rota)sonriera y el viejo le pregunta,de te reis,
la vieja le dice ,viejo es que hace años que no salíamos juntos


----------



## chclau (May 19, 2012)

Mi propia experiencia con chinos es que, cuando te hablan en ingles, muchas veces no se les entiende casi nada. En una situacion de relacion comercial, queda bastante mal estar interrumpiendo a cada rato, o decirle "sacate la papa de la boca que no se te entiende un carajo". Ademas que no se traducir carajo al ingles. Asi que uno se trata de imaginar lo que dijo.

Por parte del chino creo que es igual o peor. Los chinos son gente por lo general muy timida y aunque no entiendan una mierda te van a sonreir y decir si, si, si, pero no por maldad sino por verguenza.

En definitiva, por verguenza y/o por buenos modales nadie entendio una mierda. Para solucionarlo se necesita alguien que sepa, no solamente chino, sino que tambien entienda las diferencias culturales que son enormes.

O sea, hay que aprender a entender a la gente. Vale mas que idiomas y conocimiento de circuitos. Pero eso ya es otro tema y no exactamente el marco de la pregunta original.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 19, 2012)

Español ¿No?

Ahhh, ese ya XD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Me decanto por Chino. Pero cierto es que en el  ámbito Industrial alrededor de orbe, está estandarizado el inglés...


----------



## chclau (May 20, 2012)

Fragmento de una charla real que tuve:

- Hai dis Xihuang Champing Jiangsu Shizan Export. Aul compani mainli sels Electlonic plodacs, clos, bags, toy seils, adel domesti tleid uich is in lo, also include impolt and expolt bisnis. Senk iu fol iol inteles in aul plodac and joup tu du bisnis lait nau ol in de fiuchel. 

- Hai mister Champion Expor, beri nais to mit iu. I interested in meikin beri jai spid bords, iu jav expiriens in jai spid?

- Ui joup to bling best selvicis and plodacs tu ol auel castomels! Ui jav expiliens veli nais in meni bolds.

- Can iu tel mi oder castomers iu meid jai spid for jim?

- Ui jav meni meni castomels giving best selvis

- Listen (marcando bien fuerte la "t"), listen,  ai don anderstan, ai nid fifti prototaips wis jai spid and controled impidans of sebenti faib om, can iu du?

- Ui can giv u best plais fol seventi faiv bolds, good plais, les than fifti dolals.

- Listen, i dont anderstan, can iu spit the poteito from ior maus? Dis is veri meni importan, trai tu spik beri mor slowlier.

- Ui andelstan de licuailmens, can plovaid bes plodacs vely chip, castomels al japi.

Bueno, supongo que se hacen la idea. Fue asi que me hice millonario en China...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2012)

que conste que te envié amistad antes que todos supiéramos que eras millonario


----------



## chclau (May 20, 2012)

No hay problema, igual la plata la perdi toda porque inverti en una linea de produccion de valvulas 6DQ6, me convencieron que iba a ser buen negocio pero por alguna razon no me compran mucho...

No se usan mas televisores a valvula?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2012)

y no ya no se usan los tv a válvulas,pero si se usan todavía válvulas ,yo tengo 4 de las 6dq6 ,amino ¡¡¡ 
los piquitos de boinas eran mejor negocio si me hubieras consultado antes¡¡¡¡



ya que esta un mangaso ,,,ya estaría echo con una pequeña roca del muro de los lamentos,para regalarla a mi esposa rebeca


----------



## chclau (May 20, 2012)

Ahi te conteste por lo de la piedra, de paso, y ya que de idiomas hablamos, le podes decir a tu peor es nada: ani ohev otaj

En hebreo, masculino y femenino es diferente para los verbos, ella te tiene que contestar (si quiere): ani ohevet otja


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2012)

muchas gracias ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## 0110110h (May 20, 2012)

Frances?? Es un país capitalista y como tal esta en banca rota total, dejen de ver CNN y vean el mundo tal cual es! El eje geopolítico desde ahora se está inclinando hacia los países BRIC = Brasil, Rusia, India, China (Sudáfrica no lo cuento, es sanata). EEUU fue, capitalismo fue. El futuro y no tan futuro, desde ya podría decirse es un mundo multipolar donde ya no hay una sola súper potencia como fue durante 50 años con el caso de EEUU, sino que hay varias súper potencias trabajando en conjunto y complementándose o al menos esa es la idea y lo que se está haciendo hasta el momento entre los países BRIC. Haaa y un consejito, no compren Euros y si los tienen véndanlos cuanto antes esta por caer el euro. Hasta el momento están tratando que no se derrumbe atando todo con alambre. En cualquier momento abajo el euro y el dólar aguanta un tiempito más pero sigue el mismo camino. Quien iba a pensar que el peor enemigo de EEUU iba a ser ellos mismos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2012)

¿ Por que si el idioma chino no utiliza la L , a nosotros nos suena todo con L ?


----------



## YIROSHI (May 20, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Por que si el idioma chino no utiliza la L , a nosotros nos suena todo con L ?



Compañero DOSME primero que todo en Chino sea Simplificado o Tradicional no se utilizan letras se usan caracteres  pero en el Pinyin si se usan letras Occidentales "escritura fonetica con 5 tonos" y claro que si se usa la ( L ) como por ejemplo en caracteres ( 生日快乐 ) y en Pinyin ( shēngri kuài lè ) significa ☆Feliz Cumple☆ y se pronuncia tal cual la ( L ) y es mas comun para los nombres y apellidos como Lian o Lee, la que no se usa es la ( Ñ )mas sin embargo hay caracteres que se pronuncian como si fuese una Ñ como por ejemplo Mujer 女人nv ren y lo que mas se nos dificulta es pronunciar incluyendome a mi  es la ( R )  bueno me desvie del tema en si es mas facil aprender Chino Mandarin que Español lo digo por experiencia 

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2012)

este jugador chino se llama li ming http://translate.googleusercontent...._1971)&usg=ALkJrhhArGo2H9Mmz9YRxrd_TuaxyB-6bQ


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2012)

Claaaaaaaaaaaaaro , ahí está ! Gracias por el dato y la corrección 

Les cuesta la R y les sale L 

mandalina


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2012)

una ves cansado del chino me diera caramelos con el vuelto ,dio la casualidad que me faltaba 5 centavos ,
me los pedia y yo le decía. '''' no entiende, no entiende, no entiende,'''  
la calentura del chino ¡¡¡¡¡ ,y me fui sin darle los 5 centavos


----------



## tatatira (May 21, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Si vos crees que los chinos hablan ingles... se nota que no trataste mucho con los chinos.
> 
> Ademas, muchisima produccion se hace en China. Quien les explica como hacerlo?
> 
> ...



Yo no dije eso. Los chinos con los cuales alguna vez te comunicarias por negocios 99% saben inlges...y no te vas a encontrar con 1% que n9o saben ingles porque vos seguramente no tenes la posicion ni capacidad de negociar al nivel del mercado chino.


----------



## ehbressan (May 21, 2012)

0110110h dijo:


> Frances?? Es un país capitalista y como tal esta en banca rota total, dejen de ver CNN y vean el mundo tal cual es! El eje geopolítico desde ahora se está inclinando hacia los países BRIC = Brasil, Rusia, India, China (Sudáfrica no lo cuento, es sanata). EEUU fue, capitalismo fue. El futuro y no tan futuro, desde ya podría decirse es un mundo multipolar donde ya no hay una sola súper potencia como fue durante 50 años con el caso de EEUU, sino que hay varias súper potencias trabajando en conjunto y complementándose o al menos esa es la idea y lo que se está haciendo hasta el momento entre los países BRIC. Haaa y un consejito, no compren Euros y si los tienen véndanlos cuanto antes esta por caer el euro. Hasta el momento están tratando que no se derrumbe atando todo con alambre. En cualquier momento abajo el euro y el dólar aguanta un tiempito más pero sigue el mismo camino. Quien iba a pensar que el peor enemigo de EEUU iba a ser ellos mismos?



Olvidate, USA tiene los fierros y los va a tener por varios siglos. Con una sola de sus flotas (y tiene 7), te desintegra cualquier pais del planeta. Y como ya demostrò en Afghanistan o Irak, cuando algo les interesa, van y lo toman. La ONU es una escribania de ellos y la OTAN. Asi que cualquiera que se haga fuerte economicamente, termina negociando con USA, por que ademàs es el mundo (econòmicamente hablando) Miren los nùmeros y van a comprender lo que representan en el mundo.

Con respecto a los idiomas, el tema comenzò por lo tècnico, no por lo mercantil. Lo tècnico es (y seguramente serà) escrito en Inglès. Los desarrollos de tecnologìa ocurren, en gran porcentaje en USA. Lo mismo las investigaciones. Y las que ocurren en otros lares, tambièn se publican en Inglès.
Despuès, viene el Alemàn.


----------



## chclau (May 21, 2012)

tatatira dijo:


> Yo no dije eso. Los chinos con los cuales alguna vez te comunicarias por negocios 99% saben inlges...y no te vas a encontrar con 1% que n9o saben ingles porque vos seguramente no tenes la posicion ni capacidad de negociar al nivel del mercado chino.



Y yo te digo, por experiencia, que muchisima gente hace mucha plata solo por el hecho de estar en China y hacer de intermediarios porque el tema del idioma no es tan facil como lo pintas. Lo que decis es por experiencia o es una suposicion tuya?

Si todavia no estas convencido, hace una prueba vos solo. Entra en varios sitios de fabricas chinas DE EXPORTACION y fijate el nivel de ingles que usan. No es precisamente de Oxford.

En Canada, adonde llegaron muchisimos chinos en los ultimos anios, muchisimos de ellos se dedican a la tarea de hacer de intermediarios con el mercado chino.

El tema de la produccion en China no es solamente un tema mercantil, es tambien un tema eminentemente tecnico. Alguien tiene que dirigir, coordinar y controlar la produccion que se hace en China. Si ese alguien tiene conocimientos del idioma chino, para mi la ventaja es enorme.

Del mismo modo, en los ultimos anios, India se ha convertido en una potencia en desarrollo de software. Un ingeniero de software que sabe hablar el idioma local tambien tiene una gran ventaja.


----------



## 0110110h (May 25, 2012)

ehbressan dijo:


> Olvidate, USA tiene los fierros y los va a tener por varios siglos. Con una sola de sus flotas (y tiene 7), te desintegra cualquier pais del planeta. Y como ya demostrò en Afghanistan o Irak, cuando algo les interesa, van y lo toman. La ONU es una escribania de ellos y la OTAN. Asi que cualquiera que se haga fuerte economicamente, termina negociando con USA, por que ademàs es el mundo (econòmicamente hablando) Miren los nùmeros y van a comprender lo que representan en el mundo.
> 
> Con respecto a los idiomas, el tema comenzò por lo tècnico, no por lo mercantil. Lo tècnico es (y seguramente serà) escrito en Inglès. Los desarrollos de tecnologìa ocurren, en gran porcentaje en USA. Lo mismo las investigaciones. Y las que ocurren en otros lares, tambièn se publican en Inglès.
> Despuès, viene el Alemàn.



mmmm no se sigo pensando que EEUU está en decadencia y como bien decís lo único que les queda son -lo fierro vieja- como dicen los cabeza acá. Fijate que están armando bardo y tratando de desestabilizar a Siria porque no les da el presupuesto para ir a la guerra y más sabiendo que a Siria la apoya Rusia y China...... Después de Irak y Afganistán quedaron en default les salió mucho más caro y les llevo mucho más tiempo del que pensaban, entonces ahora con Siria evitan la intervención militar directa pero aplican el mismo libreto que aplicaron con Libia, o sea enviar mercenarios pagados para sembrar el terror, derrocar al presidente y poner algún chupa media de los yanqui o los judíos. Fijate que Israel esta desesperado y ávido de atacar a Irán y EEUU literalmente no les da bola por falta de presupuesto! Cuando se vio algo así? Si los yanquis para ir a la guerra son muy bien mandados. Qué se yo, es todo un tema para sentarse a hablar una tarde entera o una noche entera porrón de por medio


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 25, 2012)

pshhhh 0110110h  eso que dices lo hicieron siempre ¡¡¡¡ ya es archiconocido de como proceden,por suerte hoy dia las personas se dan cuenta y ya no es tan fácil engañarlas


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2012)

A Kennedy lo balearon porque se creyó en serio que mandaba y quería retirar las tropas de Vietnam.

Ellos viven de la guerra !


----------



## 0110110h (May 25, 2012)

totalmente viven de la guerra! EEUU le recomendó a varios países de Europa, entre ellos Francia, que la solución para salir de la crisis está en invertir en nuevo armamento militar jajajajja tienen la cara de piedra o de titanio!


----------



## ehbressan (May 28, 2012)

Si, viven de la guerra, pero cuando creen que les conviene. Con Corea del Norte ni se molestaron. Le dieron la orden a China de que los hablara para que se queden tranquilos, y asi fue......
Viven de la guerra, y es lògico. Hace algunos miles de años, las tribus Germànicas, desparramadas por Europa, vivian de la guerra.  Tres de estas tribus, Los Anglos, Los Jutes y los Sajones conquistaron las Islas Britànicas. Y estos conquistaron Norteamèrica. Asi que debe de ser genètico el tema.........
Encima ahora tienen los fierros, y tienen un gap con el resto de algunos siglos en desarrollo y tecnologìa.....
Nos enteramos en el golfo de que tenian un avion invisible, siendo este desarrollo de los 70. Imaginense lo que tendràn ahora, que no nos enteraremos hasta dentro de 20 años..........
Si, viven del entretenimiento, entre ellos, la guerra.........


----------



## Jadacuor (Jun 7, 2012)

bueno, agradezco a todos los que votaron y comentaron! , veo que no estaba tan desorientado en lo que pensaba, mandarin y aleman; aunque por razones personales aprenderé primero aleman y en algun momento un poco lejano intentaré meterme con el idioma mandarin. 

saludos desde colombia


----------

